# Westboro Church



## Blake Bowden (Jul 22, 2009)

These people disgust me...

[video=youtube;bsipv1jTQC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsipv1jTQC8[/video]

Wait till you get to the end...


----------



## Sirius (Jul 22, 2009)

These people also say 'God is Love'. What hypocrites. Fundamentalist through and through.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 22, 2009)

wow....really sad.i ran into a person like this at a store i was working at the other day. and because i was working with a company shirt on,it was kind of hard to really speak my mind to him. i mean, who was this guy to judge? he had 3 teeth in his mouth and smelled like he took a bath in a sewer. funny,but sad.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jul 22, 2009)

Most of thier members are just family members.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 22, 2009)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Most of thier members are just family members.



Oh! Is it one of those groups that inbreed their own?

I googled them, these people are nuts!!!

I have been a Baptist (SBC) my whole life. I'm mad! They need to drop the name Baptist, and Church for that matter.  What they are preaching is not what Jesus taught or the way he taught it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2009)

They are part of why there is a Patriot Guard...


----------

